# Hound men and stories



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Any of you folks that run hounds of any sort, I want to hear your favorite stories... about dogs, hunts,or other hound folks. Funny, strange, sad, whatever. Winter is taking too long this year, we need to break it up!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

My first Hound went through many good Hunts with him,he helped me Buy my first Farm.He got stolen along with all my other ones.










big rockpile


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Rock, some things I suspect will be settled in th' hereafter,and stealin' a man's hounds just might be one!


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

...........................................1.........................................

OK you asked for it,LOL.About forty years ago,me and a friend I hunted with all the time,started finding strings running through the woods that we rabbit and squirrel hunted.They never ran in the same direction and sometimes even crossed other strings.Just plane old white cotton twine.We never could figure what they were for.

Jumping ahead fifteen years,I started working for this fellow that farmed and was a well known **** hunter along with another fellow that had hunted with my dad in years passed, they **** hunted every night but Sunday.
Well when I was a kid,**** hunting with my dad was about the most exciting thing I could do.Well that and playing baseball.Any way this fellow I was working for,knew me and my dad,and that we used to **** hunt.So he asked me if I'd like to hunt with him and the other fellow.

I still had my lights and hip boots,but no dog. So I told him,sure I'd like to hunt some.I said how about Friday night? Friday night I pulled up to his house right after sundown,the other fellow was already there.

We loaded the dogs and went to a corn patch a couple of miles away,and turned the dogs out.They didn't go far before striking a track,and once they got to the woods,they were singing a song and telling mr **** to climb or get caught.He was a pretty smart **** and took their advice.
The dogs cut off and started throwing those chopping tree barks.We walked down the field and got off aganist the dogs treeing,and we hit the woods on our way to the tree.I had always relied on a compass to get me back,but hunting with these fellows who knew the woods backward and forward no need for me to check mine.

The farmer was first in line,then me, and then other fellow coming behind.As we were walking,I got to seeing those strings again,some headed in one direction and some in the other,but I didn't say anything, because we had **** on our minds, and strings wouldn't have been an interesting enough topic at this time.
We finally reached the tree and tied the dogs back,then started searching for the ****,well there he was out on a limb.The farmer shot the **** out,then let the dogs mouth it a bit.

Put the **** in his hunting coat,then turned to the other fellow and asked,Which ways the string?The guy said over there.I spoke up and said what string are you all talking about.He said the string thats leads us back to the truck.

I said I didn't see no string coming in here in this direction,I saw some headed in other directions.He said the fellow that was walking behind me,when we were coming in here,was running the string.

He tied it to a sapling close to the field and let the ball of string unwind while in his hunting coat pocket,and every once in a while he would take the ball of twine out, and wrap it around another sapling, and put it back in his pocket to unwind.

I asked,what about those other strings I saw coming in here?He said they ran them on other hunts they had been on.I asked him why they didn't use a compass.He said they tried that one time,but they kept getting in arguements about whether it was pointing in the right direction or not.Since they started using the string,they haven't argued any and haven't been lost narry a time. LOL eb


----------



## nitestalker (Jan 13, 2007)

here is some pics of past hounds




































































sorry for all the pics but i miss the old hounds

brian harlow


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Ain't never enough hound pics... why do hounds seem to get better the longer ago we ran 'em??


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

arcticow said:


> Ain't never enough hound pics... why do hounds seem to get better the longer ago we ran 'em??


Nice looking hounds BRP & nitestalker..... I recon we just have had more time to think about just how good they REALLY WUZ, or all those we have seen since,is just making them old potlicks we use to have,,better and better .Oh and another thing,why do most **** hunters,especially those that spend a lot of time setting in a country store at the heater,think that the farther away a **** dog comes from, the better he is?


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

EDDIE BUCK said:


> Nice looking hounds BRP & nitestalker..... I recon we just have had more time to think about just how good they REALLY WUZ, or all those we have seen since,is just making them old potlicks we use to have,,better and better .Oh and another thing,why do most **** hunters,especially those that spend a lot of time setting in a country store at the heater,think that the farther away a **** dog comes from, the better he is?


Maybe it's the same thing that causes young fellers to think that all the prettiest gals come from furthest away. :dance:


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

My uncle just had an accidental litter of blueticks a few weeks back...The pics remind me of some of his dogs...I need to get ahold of him and find out about'em.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Ok,looks like you all ain't got no stories,Come on,this ain't your first date.

Part 2 from where I left off.
Well I continued hunting with these two fellows and following them strings till the season closed.

During the summer,not the farmer, but the other guy, lost his father.When October arrived he told us he could not hunt anymore,because he had to stay home with his mother, who was in poor health.

So now, me and the farmer was hunting alone.I thought this would be a good time to show him how to read a compass, and save enough on string,to buy a decent **** dog to boot.

One Sunday afternoon,I tried to show him how to read the compass,a ******* verision I'm sure, but it works.I said,do you see that large tree over yonder behind that field? Yes.I said the compass arrow always points N,now we turn the whole compass till the dial N is directly under the arrow pointer thats pointing north.

Now we find the degree number that lines up with the tree,and directly back across the compass to the degree that lines up with them both.Thats the number we use to come back and we turn this marker on top the compass so we won't forget.Oh I got it now he said.

The first night came,the dogs treed a ways from the field.I got the compass out,and showed him what to do,shut the compass and took off walking to the tree.

I went ahead because I wanted him to know I knew what I was doing with the compass.Well this fellow was 15 or 20 years older than me,and I knew I wasn't the young fellow I use to be and I was moving a tad slower my self.I could tell right off that old age was slowing him down as well.
So I kinda slowed down,didn't want my only **** hunting buddy to have a heart attack.Well,I got to the tree first and kinda flashed my light over the tree and there was a nice **** setting in a fork.
I tied the two dogs and was waiting for him to get there and shoot the ****.As slow as he was coming, I had my doubts whether he was gunna last the night, much less the season.
Well he finally got pretty close,then He stopped.I hollard,come on over here out of the mud and you can set on the ground where its dry,and rest.He hollared back that he won't resting he was tying off that string to a sapling.:flame: lol eb


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Don't never hurt to have backup, now!


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

My dad was a hound man, and I grew up runnin' with him and his deer dogs. All that ended about '68 when the government said I had to pay my dues for being a citizen and so I went off to the service and stayed for what, in my estimation was too long. I came home in the winter time and my dad was ready to go hunting. He told me to come on and go because it would help me get back to what was a normal person's way of doing things.......whatever that meant.

I met him at the church yard up by his old homeplace. In the back of his truck was 2 hounds and a mixed up something that didn't look like a deer dog to me. The mixed breed was half bird dog (pointer), what the rest was is just speculation. His name was J.R. Ewing, a female in the box was Sue Ellen Ewing, and the other was named Bobby Ewing. Why I don't know, but he thought it funny. Anyway when he turned them out he kept J.R. in the box. We had a run but no one got a shot. Next drive, he told me to take J.R. and walk him around an old wet weather pond and some sloughs down by the creek. He said to keep a sharp eye out cause J.R. didn't bark much, and only a couple of high pitched yelps when he jumped a deer. I was thinking this was going to be another bust and went ahead with the dog while they scattered to their stands.

J.R. took off, jumped a buck, I heard the couple of yelps my father had described and thought someone was bound to get a shot, when here comes a six point straight at me and I put it down. I was a fair distance from the road and went back up the big hill to get some help dragging the deer out.

When we got back in there and I found where I shot the deer, there was J.R. laying by a tree. There was no deer to be seen. The fellows asked me if I was sure we were in the right location. I knew we were. I walked close to J.R. and he growled at me. I didn't think much of it and then he growled again and I looked at him, thinking I might need a stick if he kept acting like a fool. That's when I saw the horns.

Just on the other side of the reclining dog, on the other side of the tree, I saw the deer's horns. J.R. had covered the deer completely with fallen leaves. It just looked like a low mound over there but there were deer horns sticking out of it at one end. I went around there and looked and could absolutely see no part of the deer but the horns sticking up. J.R. was standing up now and growling at me again, but I paid him no mind and he stopped when we all got over there talking about why we thought he did that. I guess he was saving it for a rainy day or something.......but that wasn't the only odd behavior that dog displayed over the next few years I knew him. Every now and then I'd get a good bite from hime for trespassing on his will. A good dog though and when not hunting he was a great farm & yard dog.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Nitestalker, that's a fine blue tick you have there. Great photos as well. 
Rockpile, I feel your pain about losing your dogs. I lost a cold-trailing blue tick and 5 of her 9 month old pups to thieves in one day. Spent a couple of weeks looking for them thinking they got down the creek too far and got lost. Finally found their collars a hundred yards from where I put them out. Took awhile to recover from that.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

J.R. woulda come in handy where th' game warden was giving trouble, hide your deer till you got back to move it! Now if he was able to field dress it...


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Good story foxfiredidit.

Lol,still talking strings, but this is the last one,I promise.

Well picking up where I left off.My hunting buddy was bound and determined to keep using strings,so I stopped trying with the compass.I figured if he wanted to pay for, run and tie the string, he could be my guest.
Well, we hunted till the season was about over,and he had the chance to buy a supposedly good **** hound,a plott hound.He was hunting the dog on a ten day trial.The dog didn't show a lot,he'd run fair and tree a little.Well the last day of the trial came and we were hunting three dogs including the plott.

Before long they struck a track,run a fair ways and treed.We never heard the plott opening any.We went to the tree,a big hollow den tree,that my buddy said him and the other fellow had treed up before. Anyway,,no **** was found and no sign of the dog.We called and called,nothing.We made our way to the truck,by help of the string of course:grin: loaded the two dogs.

About that time, we heard the plott start treeing right at the same tree. Me being the nice guy I was,I told my buddy, I would go get him and bring him out.So I took off with the string as my guide, I found the tree,but the dog didn't want to be caught,but finally I caught him,leashed him and headed out.

When I found the string,something wasn't right,seemed to be heading in the wrong direction.I went back to the tree,and got to looking and found the second string,after a ways down it,it was heading wrong to.Went back and found a third string,then a fourth:flame: 

Finally I reached for my compass,hollered real loud till my buddy heard me, and blowed the truck horn,then I lined up the compass with the horn's sound and went out.:flame: 

From that night on, I never left heading to a tree, with out first checking my coming out die rections rote on the compass.And the news I had for my buddy was,He can say what he wants to about a compass,but I have living proof,them strings don't always point in the right direction either.
I was never lost or turned around (as grown men that was lost call it)EVER AGAIN. THE END:gaptooth: eb


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

We never had many true hounds, mostly heinz 57's. The last beagles my grandfather owned were two old rabbit chasers. Blue and Shorty, Shorty was older, he was about 10, Blue was probably 9. By this time '87 gramps was 100 and hunted the railroad tracks and brush around his house on an old garden tractor we had taken the mowing deck off of. The dogs turned the rabbits back to him so he never had to get off the tractor. Last hunt we had together his eyesight was going and he handed me the shotgun everytime. We returned home with our limit. Next day several city boys stopped and asked if they could use Blue and Shorty as they kept to the front porch unless we got a gun out. Guess we shoulda asked how long they wanted to use them as we heard them shooting like mad behind the house for over an hour. Never seen the dogs again, guys left and took'em with'em. Gramps died the next summer and we never got any more beagles for several years.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Thats a sad story.You folks was more kind hearted than me.Borrowing somebodies dog is about over the line, less they are gooood friends,and even then its up to which dog isit they intending on borrowing,if its my bestun,they borrowing me long with the dog.Seriously,sorry about your Granddad and the dogs getting stole.Did you ever see those guys again?


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks. Nope, never seen them or the dogs again. I was afraid they might have shot the dogs even so I walked the whole area looking for them and watched for buzzards for several weeks. Far as I know they took them home. At that time alot of hunters were coming down from Peoria, Chicago etc. Up until the mid 90's we had an over abundance of upland/small game here and they came from everywhere to hunt the railroad tracks and any ground they could get onto. Ive always hoped they took good care of the dogs and Blue and Shorty lived out their days in comfort and safety. Never will know of course.


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

We had a bluetick coonhound. He was as lazy as the day is long, and in the summer would follow the patch of shade around the house, and in the winter, it was the patch of sun. We named him "Fish" after the character played by Abe Vigoda on the show Barney Miller.

One day a car pulled up in the driveway. Fish started baying to let us know someone was here. The passenger door opened, and a woman in a voluminous skirt swung her legs around to get out. She never made it, because that dog made a beeline for her, stuck his head under her skirt, and had is nose where the sun don't shine. To make matters worse, my husband is yelling: "Fish! Fish!" from the porch. 

Thankfully, the lady was a dog lover, and understood when we explained about his name.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

:shocked::ashamed::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::hysterical::smiley-laughing013:


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

rean said:


> We had a bluetick coonhound. He was as lazy as the day is long, and in the summer would follow the patch of shade around the house, and in the winter, it was the patch of sun. We named him "Fish" after the character played by Abe Vigoda on the show Barney Miller.
> 
> One day a car pulled up in the driveway. Fish started baying to let us know someone was here. The passenger door opened, and a woman in a voluminous skirt swung her legs around to get out. She never made it, because that dog made a beeline for her, stuck his head under her skirt, and had is nose where the sun don't shine. To make matters worse, my husband is yelling: "Fish! Fish!" from the porch.
> 
> Thankfully, the lady was a dog lover, and understood when we explained about his name.


oundogs sometimes have funny ways to try to judge a persons character. Most of the time,they get it right.I recon ole "FISH"was just throwing out the welcome mat.:gromit:


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

I have followed many hounds in the woods for over 50yrs , but by far this hound to me anyway is one of the best I have ever owned.









Ole Buster is 7 yrs old and can still flat out get by him self and tree a ****. I took him to his 1st comp hunt at 6 months old , folks there laughed when this pup jumped out of the truck. They were amazed when the youngster place 5th out of 15 dogs in the hunt


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

Here is a picture of him getting his trophy


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

Here is old hound that I owned back a few yrs ago. His was a good coonhound but turned into a great bobcat hound. Was out visiting a buddy of mine out in Texas, we cut loose near the Sabine River down near Alexandra La. The dogs cut loose and got on a bobcat we kelpt up with them by tracking collars and old Snake out run the other hounds and stayed close enough to him that when he treed the hound was as the crow flies 18 miles away sitting under a big male bobcat. He had to swim the Sabine River , crossed over into La when when we put a leash on him 24 hrs away









Old Snake died 3 yrs ago of pancreas cancer


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

Here an old gyp I used to start pups on. She was straight as an arrow never ran junk.








In this picture she won the Top English at the Alabama State Hunt and Show in 2004. She died just over a yr ago at 11 yrs old. I sure do miss this gyp. We formed a bon with I 1st bought her up in Ky at 5 yr old , she started many a pup for me. I never put a leash on her when I said heal Ole Frosty would follow me out of the woods


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

I owned this hound a few yrs back Ole Buddy was a meat and hide hound and a kill dog that quit was not in him


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

Now this ole gyp was one of the best straight gyps that I have ever owned. I bought her off trader row in Parsons Tenn. When I 1st looked at her I knew what bloodline she was with out looking. I hunted the hair off her and got her clicking and placed 5th 2nd 3rd 1st with her when I comped hunted her. She side a yr ago on Feb 14 









The hunt she won 1st old Misty in a 1hr hunt she had 1st strike 1st tree on 3 ***** all with in 40 minutes. The other boys with drew , I told them boys any thing can happen in the next 20 minutes, them boys laughed and said yea right Misty will tree another **** and our dogs look like pups with her in the woods


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

This gyp is a above average not near as good as her uncle old Snake. I have raised over 30 pups form her and Buster and over 80% have turned into **** hounds









Snake and her mama is litter mate's


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

Now here is a hound I still own. Got Jack when I was hog hunting hard and heavy. I put him own his 1st hog at 6 months old , Jack was a bay that would grab if need be. He is full of battle scars and I can't hunt him any for he is stove up all the time








He has saved me from getting bit by cotton mouths 2 times and he will die here


----------



## grimm_mojo (Dec 30, 2007)

here is a story for you well maybe to lol couple buddys of mine an me went to run dogs. one buddy was a black n tan man the other was a catahoula dog man, then there was me with plotts an am. bulldog becuase we were looking for hogs . the one with the catahoulas was bragging on how good his dog was an that he payed good money for him sense he was already trained an he had gone alway to luiosannia to get this dog. he just talked this dog up to be top dog. we get the dogs running they hit a trail an locate a hog two of use get up away from the guy with the cat an the other hunter catching up to are houndsan as we get there . we see the black n tan come flying up out up a 5 ft tall pile of brush as the hog tossed him out of it to land a few feet out from the pile. the old B&T ( 9 yrs ol ) goes right back in an the hog cuts an runs on use for another 100 yrd an runs into a fence an faces off with the B&T an the plott. the cat dog gets there he just a baying now as the plotts gets tossed over 10 ft an then the black dog does to the whole time the cat has stayed over 15 ft from the hog then next i know the cat is 20 ft behind me baying then it cut in to the brush few seconds before he come back up. needles to say the hog cut running again the two hounds are tired an sore an not wanting to move any not that i blame them. the cat decided to chase it we just waited for the cat come back in he never made a noise an no track collar on him lol


----------



## grimm_mojo (Dec 30, 2007)

here another store same guys to lol an by the way i want say all them dogs look great. i like a good english dog an plott dog. 
well i gonna tell just the funny part here ! ok same guys i hunted with before got couple black dogs an couple plotts out an yes the cat man brought a catahoula but different one this time well he brought two but not same as last one but he still talking how great they are ugh ! we start the day out dropping in one place i say around 8 am still plenty morning dew on the grass . we cut back along a truck path going up on top of a ridge were there some feilds hogs been rooting up. we get close to the top the road an cut the dogs loose they take off noses to the ground. couple the hounds keep checking back with us as we walk through waist high grass. one the cats open up an we see it chasing something through the grass can see what it was an could just tell it was a cat dog. an then we smelled it. the cat was was chasing a skunk !! ugh only thing we seen that day was that skunk.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Greg,

I see where you got that blue tick up in Parsons TN. 

I worked a job in Decatur County for 7 years. Finally rented an old log cabin up in Martin Hollow just south of Decaturville on the river. Lot's of trucks would come in the road but turn around and leave without stopping. I guess when they saw the out of state tags they just weren't going to stop and chat, especially with an Alabama fan. It was only a little while before I started having hounds show up at the place. I'd call the number on the collar and they'd come pick them up. It wasn't too long before one of the hunters told me that no one had lived in the cabin for a long time as it was haunted by the two old ladies that lived out their lives and died there. I agreed with him that it was haunted (truely) but anyway, he also said a lot of folks resented me being there because that's where they would come to cast their hounds, build a fire, spend some time and if they lost a dog they'd go there to see if it came up. I had no problem with all that. Well, it wasn't long before they were using the old place like they used to for hunting, I got invited to hunt with them, and eventually a Mr. Creasy gave me a gyp and I raised a few pups and hunted year round with them. The woods were open and good going, plenty of ***** and good **** dogs. I went along on several of the St. Jude hunts. When the job played out I had to leave and I left some of the best hunting folks and hound country I had ever been in.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Okay, I gotta tell you about a beagle I had.

A fella gave me a pup that was eight weeks old. I had never run a beagle before and I was running long legged hounds, mostly blue tick and red tick, and Buck my trail dog at the time was a good one. Anyways, I had this little eight week old minature beagle pup on the seat of the truck and we were driving out in the woods when some doe and yearlings crossed the road in front of us. I stopped the truck and saw the trail they took. I put that tiny little pup down on the ground and lo and behold, he opened on the track!!! His tail was going 90 to nothing and he took that trail and ran with it about 20 yards when he encountered a pine that had fell across in front of him. He couldn't get over the tree and so I picked him up and we left. That pine tree was every bit of 4 inches in diameter but he was just so little being a minature beagle, that he couldn't get over. I was happy about him showing that much promise. I named him Reload.

Reload grew up running with the big dogs and staying in the same pen. Being a minature beagle they sometimes would outdistance him on a long run, but most of the time he came out when they did. His nose was was one of the best I'd ever seen. But being in the pen with those other hounds gave him an attitude and he would bite if you handled him wrong or got him spooked. 

I turned loose on a track right after a big rain. My dogs jumped and I heard a rifle shot not too far off. My dogs quit the track and came on out. That was odd to me but I figured the deer went in the big creek. I didn't know who shot, as no one in my hunting crew carried a rifle and no one was standing that side of me down toward the creek. It rained hard again that night. The creek got up really high and almost out of it's banks. The bottom along the creek was full of wet weather ponds and sloughs, plus some good sized branches flowed through there.

Next morning I put out in the same place. My hounds jumped and ran exactly the way they did the day before. It was a hot track and they never trailed a lick. Just jumped and it was an all out race. Then they shut up. I thought he hit the creek. Then they were back up toward me and they jumped again and went the same way. Then they shut up. They did that again and I got to thinking something was up so I went into the bottom after them. 

After getting into the bottom the hardwoods opened up and you see for a really good ways around. I didn't see my dogs, didn't hear my dogs. I circled around a big wet weather pond and sat down next a big pine on the creek bank. All of a sudden I heard my dogs up close to where I had been and they were headed straight to me in hot persuit. I saw Buck come down the hill with the others right behind him. They were on the opposite side of the flooded timber in front of me. When they got to the the water they shut up, smelled around a bit and went back up the hill and did it again. I never seen anything like that, and there was Reload. He came across my trail and quit the track, he trailed me all the way around that flooded timber and finally came up to me and lay down right beside me. I asked him what was going on and reached out to give him a pet on the head. The hair on his back stood straight up and he growled and showed his teeth. I jerked my hand back cause I just knew I was fixing to get bit. Then I seen he wasn't paying me no mind, he was looking out across the pond. I looked out there and didn't see anything. He was up now and walking toward the water, hackles standing straight up and growling and showing his teeth. I thought this little SOB has lost his mind because I could see nothing.......and then it happened and all hell broke loose.

I got to looking out there across the water where the little dog was wanting to go. I all of a sudden recognized a big set of horns sticking up out of the water. I immediately thought it was a dead buck out there, but he wasn't dead. When Reload got to the edge of the water the big buck stood up, his head and neck covered with vines and stuff hanging off his horns. He made his feet before I could shoulder my shotgun, turned to my left quartering away and made off like a bat out of hell. Water was flying everywhere, Reload was on him like white on rice, making as much of it as he could. He was only about 30 yards away when he got up, but it took all five rounds to finally stop him from going into the creek. 

The buck weighed 219 pounds, a really big one in that day and time. He had the biggest rack I had ever taken. He had a wound in his hind leg where someone had shot him the previous day.......the rifle shot I had heard. He was smart too. He lay out there right in front of me with just his horns and his nose above the water waiting for me to leave. Had it not been for Reload, I would have walked out in a moment after I saw my dogs go back up the hill. I kept Reload until he finally passed away of old age. There was a lot of good runs we had, but I'll always remember that one. 

That ain't much of a story but I put it down on account of a good dog.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Gregg,
thats a nice looking buncha hounds.The "Ole Buster"dog is a well built **** hound in my opinion of course.
I've been trying to find some pictures of mine that hurricane floyd didn't ruin.I'll post if I find them.eb

grimm-mojo,good story.I have never hog hunted but have hunted dog all my life-so far.

Foxfiredidit,good story.
Me and another guy was drifting a creek squirrel hunting.We heard some dogs around a curve barking like crazy.
We made it around the curve,saw the dogs and they were barking at the water it looked like.

As we got pretty close, there 
was some vines and sticks floating.I was thinking those were some crazy dogs,when all of a sudden those sticks and vines come alive
as that at least 8 pointer jumped up and almost ran over the dogs.We were so surprized,we never took a shot.Which the dogs were too 
close anyway.Tell folks about it,they would act like,yea right  eb


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

Buster is a Rambo II grandson out of some of Ray Mathews stock up in Blackstock SC. Owned him since he was 8 weeks old and had plenty of chances to sale him, but you some hounds are just worth more than money and he is one of them


----------



## grimm_mojo (Dec 30, 2007)

thanks eddie . i have run hounds for **** before but got old been out in the woods by myself cuase everyone that wanted to go **** hunting just wanted to sit in a truck an that was it. i have always wanted to hog hunt so when few years after they opened a season for them here well i started trying to work with dogs for hogs an been interesting going so far. 
yall talk about running dogs on deer. only way we are allowed to use dogs for deer here is to locate a down one an dog gots be on a leash. no hunting permits with dogs for deer here


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

grimm_mojo said:


> yall talk about running dogs on deer. only way we are allowed to use dogs for deer here is to locate a down one an dog gots be on a leash. no hunting permits with dogs for deer here


Here in NC,theres a few eastern counties that still allow dog running for deer.The people population is growing by leaps and bounds,and to many roads to take out a lot of good dogs.I gave it up about five years ago and only still hunt now.If I was younger, that hog hunting with dogs,,seems exciting to me and I would sure give it a try.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Yep, finding a big track and putting out on it is a deer hunting memory in these parts as well. The really big tracts of timberland are all broken up into private hunting clubs and they'll sure shoot a dog after a deer these days. It's still legal here, but not good if it leads to conflicts with your neighbors. Sometimes I reckon I'm the dog now. I make the push and the standers get on their stands.......I even open every now and then if it's a cold morning and I step on a briar.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Yep,I remember when there won't any deer or close to it.If it had not been for "old blue"and others like him(which was a scarce as hen's teeth")and them shotguns loaded with buckshot,we would have gone lacking in the meat dept.
Later on the deer population jumped by leaps and bounds,enough so the hot nose walkers could find a track they could smell,and the race was on in three counties.We retired "Old Blue"and just let him go on special occasions,like when a wonded deer needed finding,and he would put the meat on the table again.
Any of you folks walker hunters, don't be offended,I hunted them to,and every now and then one would come along,danged near good as "Blue"with a track.
In the years when the deer were scarce,at the crack of day,four or five old men would check farms for fresh deer tracks,and meet at the country store round the heater,and tell what and how big were the tracks and decide which farm Old Blue would be turned out on.

A young fellow like me was mighty excited just to here them old men talk about, just how big the buck that made them tracks might be.You've never seen such bucks that I had running through my mind.To tell the truth,those hunts when there won't any deer was more exciting to me,than the later years when you see deer or bunches of deer every day you go hunting.I remember when there were so many hunters back then,when a deer was killed,the whole crowd showed up to get their portion,which many times were no bigger than your hand,but showed up they did,because that little piece of meat added to some onions and taters was a meal fit for a king and helped keep them younguns ribs from showing,lol eb


----------



## J. Knife (Jul 22, 2007)

Gentlemen,

Here's an old story I posted on coondawgs.com/stories/oldsport.html 
Old Sport has been dead for 20 years and I still think about him all the time.


http://www.coondawgs.com/stories/oldsport.html

http://www.coondawgs.com/poems.html


Thank you


J. Knife
http://jacksknifeshop.tripod.com/


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

J. Knife said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> Here's an old story I posted on coondawgs.com/stories/oldsport.html
> Old Sport has been dead for 20 years and I still think about him all the time.
> ...


J.Knife,
Thats a good story.I have known of dogs being drowned by *****..I have pulled my hip boots off a few times,to help my dogs when they are in danger.Only once did I have to go in.My Redbone **** hound,the best dog I ever had,was trying to swim the river after a ****.There was a tree blown into the river,and the top of the tree was full of vines.As the dog was swimming to cross,the current pulled her into the top.A vine had run through her collar and she couldn't go anywhere.

Just setting there dog paddeling and getting weaker and weaker.She went under once and managed to come back up.Before she went down the second time,I had my hand on her collar and pulled her out of the top.Hoping she would swim to the bank where I left from ,I turn loose the collar.She had other plans,she made a straight shot cross the river and treed the ****.I had to go to the truck,and drive five miles to a bridge,and five miles back down the side she was now treed on.Got to the tree,a hollar of course,which was ok,because getting her back safe and sound was really what I was after.:happy:


----------



## J. Knife (Jul 22, 2007)

Eddie Buck,

That's a good one too!
I was scared you would loose your hound in the water.


Lets 'get ignert' and go **** hunting


J. Knife


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Eddie, glad you got your dog back safe and sound, and of course I bet you weren't thinking about your own hide while in the river. 

That is a good one there J. Knife. Some dogs are worth it for sure.


----------

